# Paint or window tint?



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Question!
Now I read somewhere that a gentleman used window tint instead of paint on the back of his tank. Seemed like a genius idea at the time, because you an always remove it to change it up. 
1) is it any better than paint?
2) would you realistically ever want to try to "change up" and try to move a full fish tank?
3) if you did use paint, why and which kind do you recommend?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

tint is cheaper here but you can get bubbles trapped in between the tank and tint if it's not done nicely.sometimes it leaves a sticky residue behind too.paint is permanent.i'm using the new nippon paint for the house.i think it will be good for the tank but you'll need the oil based type not water based.heres what they say about the paint i use 

Formulated with the wellness of the environment and your health in mind, our Green Choice Series comprises water-based, non-added lead and mercury, and near-zero Volatile Organic Compounds (VOC) coatings. 

VOC refers to harmful chemicals that vaporise into gases at room temperature which contributes to air pollution and various health problems. 

These emissions cause damage to the ozone layer, increase the rate of global warming due to the greenhouse effect and contaminate the soil and groundwater. 

Low VOC coatings keep unpleasant airborne chemicals found in conventional paints to a minimum so painting can be done in a comfortable and safe manner. Whatever your job requires, the Green Choice Series offers you a comprehensive selection of paints and coatings for better coverage and effective results.

cool paint yeah.it cost me rm 120 for a 5 litter tin of paint. expensive but worth it. no LEAD and Mercury and near 0 VOC.

if my tank was huge.i wouldn't if i din't have too.but if i was getting and upgrade and din't have the space i would =)


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I used window tint on my 120g, 6 foot tank  I L-O-V-E it! It was easy to apply, too. I bought mine at WalMart for $12 for a very large roll. It might be a little more than paint (maybe??) but cheaper than the posters you buy (at least for a 6 foot tank it was). I used a squeege to get the air bubbles out. You can also use a credit card. I'm so glad I did it. Just to be safe, I simply ran black electrical tape along the edges to make sure it didn't eventually peel back. I can't imagine if I ever had to replace the background on a 120g fully stocked tank:shock:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

paint is not permanent. a razor can take it off.

i personally have always used paint and like it very much, flat black spray paint to be exact. if this is the way you decide to go, tape off what you dont want paint on and remember more light coats are better then a few heavy owns. this is also something to do outside/in a well ventilated area.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

PAINT PAINT PAINT ..if you must at all, it helps to avoid salt creep!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> paint is not permanent. a razor can take it off.
> 
> i personally have always used paint and like it very much, flat black spray paint to be exact. if this is the way you decide to go, tape off what you dont want paint on and remember more light coats are better then a few heavy owns. this is also something to do outside/in a well ventilated area.


Exactly what I do and have done for all my tanks, too!


----------

